# Help



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

ok so i got a 50 gallon salt water tank . i was told 5 cups of marine salt for 50 gallons. but i read somewhere it is 25 cups
help and a quick response will be great


----------



## Rogue9 (Apr 21, 2010)

Refractometer.
use no other method.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

i have a hydrometer that's it so that's what i have to use
i have fish waiting to go back in this tank i need a fast response


----------



## fkshiu (Apr 22, 2010)

Each brand of marine salt has its own particular mixing instructions which you should follow. In any event, get a hydrometer (or better a refractometer) and make sure you end up with an SG of 1.024 to 1.026.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

the salt brand is instant ocean . is 25 cups right for 50 gallons this is my first salt water tank


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

1/2 cup per Gallon. I used this but still had to tweak the end results a bit. So yah 25 for 50 should work.


----------



## fkshiu (Apr 22, 2010)

1/2 cup per US gallon according to the side of one of my empty IO buckets so 25 cups for 50 gallons is correct. Regardless, always check SG carefully after thorough mixing. With a hydrometer this means tapping out ALL the air bubbles and ensure you are measuring heated (~78F) SW because SG varies with temperature.


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Johnny very good idea to invest in a refractometer when you can, way more accurate and easier to use, all you need is a couple drops of water.


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

I think IPU has them for $40.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

sweet its reading good now my baby girl is freaking out. nemo in there and she is so happy and the tank is in her room


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Also Johnny not sure if you know this or not but if this is that free tank that was up it looked like it could use alot more LR. You need about 1lb/gallon. Anything that either Seahorse fanantic or fkshiu tell you listen, they are pretty much the top guys on this site for that kindof info. They really know their stuff when it comes to the salty side of things.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

What is LR ?


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

i think thats is life rock right 50 gallons how much


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

If you weren't joking its Live Rock.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

never had salt water tank in my life. very first tank so all the info gonna help


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

how many watts does coral need to thrive i mean live rock


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow you crazy just jumped right in on this one, you better get doing your research. We are just starting one and everything is still so confusing. By the way what a score on a free salty.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

taureandragon76 said:


> Also Johnny not sure if you know this or not but if this is that free tank that was up it looked like it could use alot more LR. You need about 1lb/gallon. Anything that either Seahorse fanantic or fkshiu tell you listen, they are pretty much the top guys on this site for that kindof info. They really know their stuff when it comes to the salty side of things.


sweet thanks


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

O.C.D Fishies said:


> Wow you crazy just jumped right in on this one, you better get doing your research. We are just starting one and everything is still so confusing. By the way what a score on a free salty.


i got so so much stuff lucked out for sure . thanks Joel very generous guy for sure


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Johnnyfishtanks said:


> how many watts does coral need to thrive i mean live rock


Live rock and fish just need light to see, when you get into all the corals different ones require different lighting,


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Do lots of reading. Saltwater I find works a lot differently then fresh water does. But once you get the hang of it it's pretty easy. Is this going to be a reef or FOWLR?


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

snow said:


> Do lots of reading. Saltwater I find works a lot differently then fresh water does. But once you get the hang of it it's pretty easy. Is this going to be a reef or FOWLR?


no clue ...........................


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

FOWLR is fish only with live rock. Fowlr is the cheapest way to go, if you want to get into corals be prepared to spend alot of money on lighting and whatnot. LR I am pretty sure doesn't need any special lighting.


----------

